# I need info on our front sway bar and brackets



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I, Like many of you guys would love to tighten up the handling of our cruzes. I love the way my handles but I know there is room for improvement, such as end links, rear strut tower and rear sway bar. Problem is no vendor sells front sway bar bushings. The fac ones are very soft rubber and does not let the sway bar do its job. Energy suspension makes many diff size poly graphite bushings for sway bars but I do not know the diameter of the front sway bar for the size of the brackets. If we can get together and figure this out it would make a big improvement in body roll for little money. Do any of you guys know the specs?? Or removed yours and can take measurements???

This is the info needed.


----------

